# Favorite game played growing up



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

This could be an outdoor game-baseball,football etc. or any other type game, puzzle, board game, video etc. Any type game at all.

Explain the game an anything about it you care to share.

I'll start it off.

I played a ton of games as a kid. I was always outside. Of all the games inside or out I ever played, nothing compared to Stickball!

All that was needed was a "High Bouncer" or some of the kids called them "Spaldeens" a semi hard grayish-pinkish high bouncing rubber ball the size ( maybe slightly smaller) then a tennis ball.

Then you would would need a cut down broom stick- (Moms would always wonder what happened to their brooms that started out long and suddenly became only the brush part?).

Then you would need a place to play. It would be either on a city block or in a playground or anywhere there was a wall to throw the ball up against.

There was 2 types of Stickball-Fast Pitch and "on a bounce".We played both but the most popular was "on a bounce".

When we played, the pitcher threw to the batter on one bounce- always overhand and the batter would get one swing-miss it you're out -hit it and run the bases (which were the tires of parked cars ) BTW

the pitchers mound was some spit smeared with your sneaker to mark a line on the street-(very high tech ).Two fouls ( foul tips )and you're out also.

Anything hit on a fly over the cemetery wall or 3 sewer plates was a homer ( home run). When we didn't have enough kids to play-very rare ( usually 5-6 to a side )we would set boundaries.

So far is a single-past that car is a double-past that hydrant is a triple-etc.

The greatest feeling was when you connected with the sweet spot on that bat ( about 6-8 inches from the end ) and hit that ball-the sound and the feeling you just knew it was GONE!

Let me tell you that ball would really take off-and with enough force to break noses- I know because I saw it happen! Some real long homer were hit. It was the best!

To me the greatest game ever!!!!!!


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*Well in my neighbor hood not many young kid about many 10...mostly it was Kick the can.....there was a old sand pit..a few blocks*

*away you could play sand lot baseball in....other wise go fishing down at the creek.......slingshots..pea shooter ..& BB guns..pellet pistols*

*marble's..Royal Rummy(card game).. Clue (board game) Scrabble(board game)....Stix's that's about as good as it was way back when..*

*1950 era days..........oh an getting into dirt biking (motorcycle 125cc)....*

*akaOldmiser*


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I can remember watering down an area so the night crawlers would come to the top of the ground. If we were lucky enough and it rained we would go to the golf course to gather worms for bait. Usually we got chased off the golf course, which created another one of our favorite pastimes, escapeing the grounds keeper(-: I never did figure out how my parents found out what we were up to without the modern day Cell Phone????


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Whoops!!! I hit send too early. If we didn't find enough worms, we made dough balls. That usually wound up trying to explain what happened to all the bread. Maybe that's why I like slingshots so much, it's a simple concept but very challenging at the same time.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Interesting topic....we always had some type of ball game going. There were enough kids in the neighborhood that we could always get teams together.

Something my buddy and I were talking about is how nice it is to have all the organized sports for the smallest of kids but how it also impacts what the kids do for themselves, I don't think I've seen a sandlot football or baseball game in 20 years Nor have I had a kid knock on the door to shovel snow or mow the lawn, but they all have blisters on their thumbs! it's kind of sad....


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

I have to distinguish between sports and games to answer this Flatband. I played baseball, basketball, football, and golf competitively for many years. In my particular situation, I was expected to excel. That added pressure, in retrospect, sucked a lot of the fun out of those activities, though I'd be lying if I said that atmosphere didn't hasten improvement.

For pure fun and the joy of play, there's wiffle ball, table tennis, and backgammon. Geez, overwhelmed by memories right now...

No expectations. Just laughs, surprises, and more laughs. Epic. Loved those games. Thanks for the look back-


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

We used to play guns . Games of cowboy duels and quick draws . I grew up in the Clint Eastwood movie era . We used the plastic spring powered dart guns and would shoot at each other in elimination games . One of many childhood games but this was the first to pop in my head and did quite a bit .


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Good point Devils son in law. I'm 100% for kids being involved in sports and band, but all things in moderation.


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*In the Minnesota winter, the high school gym was open all day Saturday to anyone for pick up games. It was usually packed with all age groups and the play was intense. Beginning about 6th grade, I'd walk 2 miles along the highway carrying a gym bag and dribbling my ball on the snow. It closed at 4 so I'd dribble my way home, tired but happy.*

*I also loved football, dodge ball and swimming, later got good with a frisbee. I wont post about the stupid BB gun and slingshot wars but that was also a big deal.*

*Anymore, I'm only good for senior T-ball. *


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

And don't forget the dirt clod fights


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

We played war last days of the gladeators my dad had a store so we would take the beer flats and make our soards and sheilds and fight until eliminated or soccer ball where you pitch a soccer ball under handed like a soft ball and hit it with a bat you could catch the ball hit the runner or tag the base on a force a long with basketball foot ball base ball king of the mountain or we would make flying sticks and throw them up and see how far they would fly heck I still play most of these games


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Boy, that's a tough question for a former Brooklynite.

Let me ponder for a moment...

Dropping water-filled milk containers from the roof of my 6 story apartment house, just in front of residents entering the building - and we won't mention the flying cat experiment - SPLAT!

Throwing firecrackers from the same building BLAM!

Johnny on the pony. OW!

Salugi.

Toast ants with magnifying glasses on sunny days.

The bottle cap game whose name escapes me.

Stoop ball.

Stickball.

Okay, water-filled milk containers BOMBS AWAY!! That's my answer and I'm stickin' to it!

Of course there was the competition among the guys of car decal liberation - crossed checkered flags were the most prized, but we won't go there...


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

devils son in law said:


> Interesting topic....we always had some type of ball game going. There were enough kids in the neighborhood that we could always get teams together.
> 
> Something my buddy and I were talking about is how nice it is to have all the organized sports for the smallest of kids but how it also impacts what the kids do for themselves, I don't think I've seen a sandlot football or baseball game in 20 years Nor have I had a kid knock on the door to shovel snow or mow the lawn, but they all have blisters on their thumbs! it's kind of sad....


So true Bud! I never see the kids play a game of baseball or a touch football game. I'll get young men (adults) from time to time asking me to mow the lawn or shovel snow, but no teens or pre-teens. We never did the mowing thing ( no lawns ) but we did know where to go to shovel snow. We always went to the streets that had all the Doctors and Lawyers. The wives were always home and tipped very well! Heck, there were times when my father borrowed money from me! I know he would tell me to "make sure you give your Mother something". Man,things have changed over the years.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

THWACK! said:


> Boy, that's a tough question for a former Brooklynite.
> 
> Let me ponder for a moment...
> 
> ...


Well, all that sure sounds familiar to me Mike! Stoopball, Punch ball, O.U.T.,Skelly (bottlecaps) tops,Oh my God there were so many things! Please bring me back there for a little while!!!! What fun!!!!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Flatband said:


> THWACK! said:
> 
> 
> > Boy, that's a tough question for a former Brooklynite.
> ...


PUNCHBALL!!!! SKELLY!!!! Yup. There's a book out about the old New York games - now I've got to go track it down!


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

You find that book ,let me know!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Flatband said:


> You find that book ,let me know!


Will do!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

We used to play ditch em on our bikes.that was fun for awhile, but it usually ended in an argument because no one wanted to be the one looking for the others. Come to think about it almost anything we did ended in a scuffle.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Flatband said:


> You find that book ,let me know!


Gary, I searched under "Books" in Amazon (the dotcom, not the jungle), and I found not a book, but a DVD!

Check it out! "New York Street Games" nu?

There is a book out there somewhere - I'll keep my peepers open for it...


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Flatband said:


> This could be an outdoor game-baseball,football etc. or any other type game, puzzle, board game, video etc. Any type game at all.
> 
> Explain the game an anything about it you care to share.
> 
> ...


Found the book (besides the DVD) on Amazon - "New York City Street Games/Includes Chalk Ball Bottle Caps".

Mission accomplished!!

How about "Hit the penny"!


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Tag said:


> We used to play ditch em on our bikes.that was fun for awhile, but it usually ended in an argument because no one wanted to be the one looking for the others. Come to think about it almost anything we did ended in a scuffle.


 We called it "Hide and seek" - no bicycles were involved, only little people referred to as "children".


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Handball on the sidewalk? Yep! We played it and it was 4 squares of a sidewalk-4 players and we called it-Ace-King-Queen-Jack. You miss-your out. Last player standing wins! This wave of nostalgia keeps coming at me! Talked to a childhood friend the other day. A lot of stuff came flooding back. FUN!

Mike-thanks. Gotta get that Book!


----------



## ShootnCoastie (Jan 26, 2015)

Wow, just popped into this thread. Flatband and Thwack, you guys bring back a flood of memories. Like Thwack, I grew up in Brooklyn.

I played a lot of Stickball either in the streets or school yard. You connected with a Spaldeen or blue racquet ball and that thing would go!

Also, played a lot of handball, Prospect Park, Marine Park, Sheepshead Bay, anywhere.

But probably my most favorite "kid" game... Skelly. We would be outside ALL day playing.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Yeah man, Skelly or Caps and stickball-what games we had!!! I grew up in Jersey City-basically a baby Brooklyn. We were always outside! Great times!


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Marbles in the sandpits, Red Rover in the fields, hide & go seek, tether ball, jumping over ropes made with elastics and throwing hockey cards against walls games are what come to mind for this 44y old.

Hey, I grew up on a military base. We made the best with what we had and loved them all. Lots of sports, biking and skateboarding too.

Do kids these days get together by the dozen or 20 kids at night and play games of pickup football or soccer? I loved that stuff as a kid or just hanging out around the playground playing tag.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Ahhhh the good old days


----------

